# Italy Serie A 31 May



## A_Skywalker (May 25, 2009)

31 May 12:00 Bologna v Catania  1.25 5.50 9.00   
31 May 12:00 Fiorentina v AC Milan  2.40 3.00 2.87 
31 May 12:00 Genoa v Lecce  1.36 4.00 9.00   
31 May 12:00 Inter Milan v Atalanta  1.44 3.80 7.00   
31 May 12:00 Juventus v Lazio  1.36 4.20 8.50  
31 May 12:00 Napoli v Chievo  1.75 3.30 4.50   
31 May 12:00 Palermo v Sampdoria  1.75 3.30 4.50   
31 May 12:00 Reggina v Siena  2.25 2.87 3.40   
31 May 12:00 Roma v Torino  2.40 3.40 2.60  
31 May 12:00 Udinese v Cagliari  1.80 3.30 4.20


----------

